# help me! comment mettre internet ( je suis pas très doué)



## genki (2 Octobre 2006)

alors voila, je dispose pour le moment d'un pc ( une vielle merdouille) avec internet par le fournisseur UPC  et un magnifique g5 dans ma chambre. Ce que je voudrai afire c'est mettre internet sur mon mac mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire!!! Je sais que je n'ai pas de airport en carte ou borne ni de bluetooth ! alors dite moi ce qu'il faut que j'achete pour que mon bébé puisse surfer sur le net
merci encore


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2006)

genki a dit:


> alors voila, je dispose pour le moment d'un pc ( une vielle merdouille) avec internet par le fournisseur UPC  et un magnifique g5 dans ma chambre. Ce que je voudrai afire c'est mettre internet sur mon mac mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire!!! Je sais que je n'ai pas de airport en carte ou borne ni de bluetooth ! alors dite moi ce qu'il faut que j'achete pour que mon bébé puisse surfer sur le net
> merci encore



Bonjour. Il faut déjà qu'on en sache un peu plus sur l'existant. Ton modem c'est quoi ? A-t-il une fonction routeur ? Il est relié à ton PC avec un câble USB ou Ethernet ?


----------



## fiat lux (2 Octobre 2006)

UPC, c'est ex-Noos &#231;a non ? (c&#226;blo op&#233;rateur)


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> UPC, c'est ex-Noos ça non ? (câblo opérateur)



Noos a été racheté par NC numericable je crois


----------



## fiat lux (2 Octobre 2006)

En tapant UPC dans google, j'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.upcfrance.com/
Avec un beau logo Noos sur la pge d'accueil.
Mais je ne sais pas si notre ami parle de la même chose... ça serait bien qu'il précise.
Parce que si le fournisseur d'accès internet est un opérateur du câble, ça veut dire modem spécifique...


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2006)

Autant pour moi pour NOOS

Vu sur le lien donné par fiat lux :

3. De quels logiciels ai-je besoin ?
UPC NOOS France vous fournit tous les logiciels dont vous avez besoin. Nos techniciens vous les installeront sur votre ordinateur. Il est cependant nécessaire que vous ayez à portée de main le CD d'installation d'origine du système d'exploitation de votre ordinateur. 

4. Comment se passe linstallation ?
Nous prenons rendez-vous avec vous pour quun technicien procède à la connexion entre votre prise de câble et votre PC. Il branche le modem-câble, installe le logiciel, teste le système et vous fournit une démonstration concise des services chello NOOS.

11. Je ne possède pas de système d'exploitation Windows. Puis-je tout de même utiliser chello NOOS?
Vous pouvez tout de même vous abonner et configurer votre ordinateur vous-même. Pour un ordinateur Apple Macintosh la configuration minimale requise est un processeur Power PC et OS 8.1 ou plus. Par ailleurs, nous vous informons que la Carte Ethernet nécessaire à la connexion internet chello NOOS n'est pas fournie. Son achat est donc à votre charge ainsi que son installation.


Tu n'as pas eu de notice ou quelques choses?


----------

